# Puffer Fish



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

I wasn't sure where else on the forum to post this. I have found that many members on here are well informed.

I'm starting my plans to set up a freshwater or brackish water puffer fish tank. I know a little bit about puffer fish and do plan to have the tank set up and fully cycled before I even consider getting a puffer fish. 

I was wondering if anyone on here had any good links or sites that have accurate information about puffer fish? Or if you have owned puffer fish what advice you have for me?

I've kept bettas for 15 years on and off and now that I have a more stable living situation, I want to expand my hobby to get the fish I've really wanted.

Thanks again!


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

What kind of puffer?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

If it's the standard leopard puffer or green puffer then fresh is fine when they are babies but when the get older the absolutely need at least brackish if not full saltwater. However if it is a pea puffer they are on of the few purely freshwater puffers.

Now all puffers are highly territorial and thus need about five to ten gallons per fish. They are do not eat fish food but instead eat crustaceans especially snails as the shells help trim their beaks, much the same way as a bird and rodent grinds their respective eating apparatus.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you both 

I like the look of green spotted puffer but i also like the look of pea puffers. I haven't exactly decided on a variety yet. (i won't be getting one for a few months). I do know that some are freshwater and some are brackish or saltwater. I will be prepared to handle both types. 

I'm aware that puffers are very territorial, which I don't mind. I was planning to get at least a 30-40 gallon tank to start with. I'm waiting for Petco's $1 per gallon sale to buy the tank. (again the tank would be fully cycled before I add any fish). 

I am also aware of the snails. I was thinking of setting up a system for QT the snails before feeding. There are great LFS near me but I would still worry about transferring any infections. Thoughts on this?


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

I have owned pea puffers in the past. They were very interactive (like bettas). I fed mine frozen bloodworms, brine shrimps & tiny snails. They were messy eaters & poopers so I was doing lots of water changes & gravel vacs. Instead of using a net, I used a small cup to catch them so they would not get stressed & puff up. Good luck with your new tank setup & puffer


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I already have a mass variety of frozen foods so that will not be a problem at all 

I'm very excited! I'm still a few months away from actually getting one but I'm excited to finally start keeping the fish I've wanted to keep for years.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

If you don't mind a larger set up and dealing with the more advanced hobby of salt water, there are many lovely specimens of marine puffers that are larger and more vibrant than fresh or brackish. There are even some such as the box fish that don't puff at all but instead release toxins.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

While I don't mind a larger set up, I don't think I can have space for a tank larger than 40 gallons. I do live in NYC so the apartment I hope to move into does have more space then I do now but still isn't that big. I also don't want to overwhelm my future roommates. I'm already coming in with 3 bettas..... lol. But I would love to do that in the future. However, since I am a total beginner to puffers I will probably start with a fresh or brackish water set up and as I gain experience move into salt water.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

As someone who has also been doing some research on puffers, I've been lurking this forum and they have this great 'pedia 

If I was in a place with the space, I like the South African Puffer. But I think the Dwarf Puffer is a nice compromise of cuteness and size.


I hope to hear how this goes for you.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Vivian, I don't know if you have any Pet Supplies Plus near you, but they are running a $1 per gallon sale right now if you're interested. 

Excited to hear more about your puffers when you get them!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Cranly said:


> As someone who has also been doing some research on puffers, I've been lurking this forum and they have this great 'pedia
> 
> If I was in a place with the space, I like the South African Puffer. But I think the Dwarf Puffer is a nice compromise of cuteness and size.
> 
> ...


*that you for the link to the forum! I will check it out for sure! I like the look of dwarf puffers as well. Basically I'm very undecided with which variety I want to get but I do still have some time to figure that out. I also want to check out my LFS to see what they carry/can get for me. there a few in the city that are very good.*



Seki said:


> Hey Vivian, I don't know if you have any Pet Supplies Plus near you, but they are running a $1 per gallon sale right now if you're interested.
> 
> Excited to hear more about your puffers when you get them!


*unfortunately I don't have one near me. We only have Petsmart, Petco, and Petland here. I am going to go to my favourite LFS and see if I can get a deal on a tank (I spend so much time there that they know me by name). It's still going to be a bit before I actually get one. I want to finish my thesis first and graduate. However since I am on a budget, I do want to start buying things as i have money. *


----------

